# Registerkommunikation Beckhoff Kl



## demmy86 (31 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche seit einiger Zeit einige Werte einer KL mittels Registerkommunikation aus zu lesen. Allerdings bisher ohne Erfolg.
Man muss doch im Control-Byte das Bit 7 auf true setzen und das Bit 6 bleibt auf false. 
Jedoch erhalte ich im Statusbyte keine Rückmeldung das ich in der Registerkommunikation bin. Und auch wenn ich irgendein Register angebe erhalte ich keine Rückmeldung.
Muss vielleicht immer erst das Codewort gesetzt werden? Egal ob ich Lese oder Schreibe?
Zur Info, ich würde das gerne aus einer S7 heraus machen. Mittels Profibus und einem BK3150.

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe.


----------



## Bjornf (1 August 2011)

zB. Reg 32 KL3202 Lesen (Unabhaengig von CodeWort)
Ctrl auf 0x10 10 0000 setzen ( bit 7 lesen bit 5- bit0 register 32)
Wert kommt auf Data In (Default 16#0106) PT100

Schreiben (Zuerst Codewort setzen)
Data Out 16#0206 (PT1000)
Bit6 setsen , Ctrl auf 0x1110 0000
Bit6 zurucksetsen Ctrl auf 0x1010 0000
Neue wert kommt auf Data In.

In ein Programm muss man naturlich Status abfragen aber obiges zeigt wie es fungiert.


----------



## demmy86 (1 August 2011)

HI,

genau das hab ich nun schon mehrmals versucht, ohne Ergebnis.
Was kann das sein?


----------



## Cerberus (1 August 2011)

In welchem Zustand ist dein System (Config, Free-Run, Run mit gestopptem Programm, Run mit laufendem Programm)?


----------



## Bjornf (1 August 2011)

Ich glaube es hat mit Mapping zu tun.
Wahrscheinlich ist Ctrl/Status um 1 byte verschoben.
Es war lange her aber Ich glaube man muss in GSD datei von Intel zu Motorola (uder umgekehert ) ändern.
Um welche KL handelt es sich ?
Ich meine kann man irgendwie testen dass die Klemme andere funktionen uber CTRL erfasst


----------



## Voxe (1 August 2011)

Hallo,

bedenke, das eine KL... (bzw. intelligente Klemmen) immer vorne im Mapping liegen. Auch wenn sie am Ende des Knotens gesteckt ist. Was hängt denn noch an dem BK ?

Gruß


----------



## demmy86 (1 August 2011)

Hi,

also es ist ein BK3150 (Profibus) und eine KL6021 (RS485).
Aktuell ist nichts weiter am Koppler nur die eine KL.

Und ja, das Control/Statusbyte ist um eins Verschoben. Im PEB belegt die KL PEB 290 - 293, wobei das Statusbyte PEB 291 ist.

Gruß


----------



## Voxe (1 August 2011)

Hallo,

hast du die Möglichkeit, die TwinCAT (30 Tage Demo) zu installieren und damit eine Config anlegen. Da wirst du wohl etwas mehr deiner KL sehen.

Gruß


----------



## Bjornf (1 August 2011)

Ich habe mit BK9000 getestet und mich Profibus in Systemmanager aufgebaut mit B315bece.gsg
Bei mir belegt der Klemme 5 oder 6 byte im processabbild , welche gsd verwendest Du ?
Mit 5 byte geht 's nicht mit 6 byte (in und Out) ist :
Offset 0 Status/Ctrl
Offset 1 LW_in/LW_Out (In Registerkommunikation)
Offset 2 HW_in/HW_Out
Offset 3 Processdata in/out
Offset 4 Processdata in/out
Offset 5 Processdata in/out

i.e. Bei dir sollte glaube Ich ....
Offset 1 Out = Ctrl
Offset 0 In = LByte
Offset 3 In = HByte

5 byte ist " 3 byte Standard" und 6 byte ist " 5 byte Alternativ" in TC sysmanager


----------



## demmy86 (2 August 2011)

Hi,

also ich verwende die BK315e.gsd ist dies eine andere? Ich dachte das ist schon die erweiterte .Gsd? Könntest du mir die evtl. mal zukommen lassen?
Also bei mir belegt die Klemme entweder 4 oder 5 byte im Prozessabbild????

Hast du Intel oder Motorola eingestellt?

Gruß


----------



## Bjornf (2 August 2011)

Ich habe KL6021 mit BK9000 getestet.
Profibus habe Ich nur in TwinCAT Sysmanager Aufgebaut.
Der Klemme muss mit 6 Byte ein und 6 Byte aus konfiguriert werden.


----------



## demmy86 (2 August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die .Gsd!
Aber leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.
Scheinbar funktioniert das mit einer S7 nicht!?


----------



## Bjornf (3 August 2011)

Hi
Nein es hat nichts mit S7 zu tun und es ist ja Profibus. 
Wenn du jetzt 6 Byte ein und aus hast ist entweder der Klemme kaputt oder, eines die Probleme Cerberus erwähnt.  Fuge eine digitale Klemme hin und teste ob die Ausgänge kommen.


----------



## demmy86 (3 August 2011)

Mhh das habe ich versucht, ich habe deine .Gsd verwendet und eine 6 Byte klemme.

Ich werde nun mal eine zweite Klemme besorgen.

Gruß


----------

